
Treat your direct reports, the way you'd want your boss or board to treat you - benoite
https://www.bettermanager.us/the-four-pillars-of-better-management-2-team/
======
chris_identifi
Hi, your site BetterManager has a lot of really good content. As a person who
just started leading and managing a squad, I find it really helpful.

By the way, our company HighOutput Ventures is going to soft launch a product
which is an online tool that helps track and organize one-on-one sessions
between managers and their teammates.

You might be interested to try our product out. It's still in Beta so
everything is free. :)

Here's our website: [https://www.identifi.com/](https://www.identifi.com/) Or
you can directly sign up here:
[https://app.identifi.com/](https://app.identifi.com/)

